# [AUTOsolved] /etc/asound.conf wird nicht beachtet!

## Dragonix

Hi, um einen Regler für die Gesamtlautstärke zu bekommen, schreib ich das

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pcm.!default {
> 
>    type plug
> ...

 

immer in meine asound.conf. Rausgefunden hab ichs durch diesen Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3821989-highlight-.html#3821989

Problem: Seit dem letzten neu-installieren (HDD-Crash..) lädt er's nicht mehr. Ich bekomm einfach keinen "RealMaster"Mixer. Vor dem neuinstallieren gings aber, hatte auch ein backup der /etc directory, aber damit (hab nur asound.conf & asound.state kopiert) gings auch nicht...

uname -r

2.6.20-gentoo-r8

Die Treiber liegen als Module vor, Musikabspielen etc geht auch.

Sonst sind noch alsa-utils ([ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14_rc2-r3  USE="midi nls") und alsa-headers ([ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14_rc2) installiert.

Soundkarte ist eine SBLive 5.1 Digital!

Kennt das Problem jemand? Schönen Feiertag  :Smile: 

Edit: Hier noch ein auszug aus meiner Kernelconfig:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Sound
> 
> #
> ...

 

Was ist das letzte? CONFIG_AC97_BUS= m? Kann mich nicht erinnern was mit ac97 gesetzt zu haben.... bei alsaconf erscheint auch nur meine Karte...Last edited by Dragonix on Sat May 19, 2007 2:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fauli

Hat der User denn Leserechte auf /etc/asound.conf?

----------

## Dragonix

Also ich hab sie als root erstellt, aber als user kann ich

cat /etc/asound.conf

machen, und der Inhalt wird in der Konsole angezeigt...

----------

## mv

IIRC ist die Config-Datei in neueren Alsa-Versionen in /var/... (hab' gerade kein Gentoo zur Hand, daher kann ich nicht nachschauen.) Sieh Dir einfach an, welche Datei das entsprechende Init-Script  (/etc/init.d/alsa oder so aehnlich) uebergibt.

----------

## Dragonix

Ein Wunder ist passiert. Nach unzähligen neustarts, änderungen der Datei, ... gings nicht. Dann hab ich zur Strafe^^ den PC 3 Tage nur unter Win laufen lassen.. fahr ich heut wieder hoch um weiter rumspielen zu können... und was sehen meine Äuglein? 

Einen "RealMaster"-Mixer, ich krieg die Krise^^

Egal, danke! Ich meld mich deswegen sicher nocheinmal...

----------

